# Hummer H1 with 9.6 Super V2



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Local Fire Dept has this for fires up in the woods and hills. They insisted on the Meyer 9.6....so we obliged...yes he is planning on beefing up the front end


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

is that to much plow for that as far as weight or does it just need to be beefed up to handle the weight a little bit better?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Must be nice to have a bottomless bank account.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

cet;1083346 said:


> Must be nice to have a bottomless bank account.


lol^

i do agree with the new boss though.. that thing looks like its about to tip over


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe i'm the only one, that H1 just doesn't look that cool to me....and the meyer just makes it worse :laughing:

What else do ya have kickin' around Jim for new pics of projects!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Like I said, they insisted on the Meyer...so we obliged. Since Meyer no longer makes the mount for it lets say it was an expensive project for sure. Let me see what we got going on and get some pics....


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1083366 said:


> Maybe i'm the only one, that H1 just doesn't look that cool to me....and the meyer just makes it worse :laughing:
> 
> What else do ya have kickin' around Jim for new pics of projects!


 Ya I agree looks silly....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

and i'm sure that municipality is crying broke like every other one. 

great for your business but sucks for the taxpayers. if i lived in that jurisdiction and found about this i'd be at the town hall as soon as possible.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i cant believe meyer went with that ******** rubber flap in the center of the vee, cant figure out how that made it through to the production model.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well there are few reasons they would want a plow like that, being that it is a rural FD. Being they have a brush truck they probaly need acess to static water sources, ponds and lakes and streams to fill tankers. Second is if they have camps or far in homes they need to be able to get the trucks up to the scene. The wider the plow the better for the engines and tankers to get in. We have the same problems we have as many camp roads as we do main roads and this is a issue we run into every year. The plow goes on our brush truck around the middle of November and does not come off till May.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That would be awsome if it was a diferent plow IMO. I personaly would have put an 8'2" Boss V on it. But I would love to se it in action.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The plow looks cool, but it is still a Meyer. Nice work though Jim.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

[email protected];1083394 said:


> Like I said, they insisted on the Meyer...so we obliged. *Since Meyer no longer makes the mount for it lets say it was an expensive project for sure. *Let me see what we got going on and get some pics....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA government spending at its FINEST!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EGLC;1083581 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA government spending at its FINEST!


I'm not putting the fire dept. down, but I'd say that plow is just going to be a "toy" for them. I highly doubt they neaded a 9.5' V plow.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not bothered about a 9.5V as much as the fact that the apparently spent a fortune to have a custom made frame when I bet the could've bough a boss or western and spent a fraction of the cost.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EGLC;1083599 said:


> I'm not bothered about a 9.5V as much as the fact that the apparently spent a fortune to have a custom made frame when I bet the could've bough a boss or western and spent a fraction of the cost.


That's true I never thought of that. They also would have got a better plow if they got a Western or Boss IMO.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

BKFC255;1083444 said:


> Well there are few reasons they would want a plow like that, being that it is a rural FD. Being they have a brush truck they probaly need acess to static water sources, ponds and lakes and streams to fill tankers. Second is if they have camps or far in homes they need to be able to get the trucks up to the scene. The wider the plow the better for the engines and tankers to get in. We have the same problems we have as many camp roads as we do main roads and this is a issue we run into every year. The plow goes on our brush truck around the middle of November and does not come off till May.


Very good point. Plowing deep, drifted snow off the beaten path would require a V to bust through. I too question "why meyer" but then again to each his own. Thanks for making a good observation-

Good job jim!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i think that the cra nk trailer jack on it to hold up the plow is kinda funny, got to love myers


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1083638 said:


> i think that the crank trailer jack on it to hold up the plow is kinda funny, got to love meyers


:laughing: I sure the hell don't.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I would go with a fisher or western for the ground clearence. we have a myer on ours and we take of the mount every year just for that reason. It was though state contract. Our neighbouring dept has the fisher and had a custom mount made for the winch that use the fisher push plates. here is a link to the pic of the truck scroll about half way down truck 12-4-1

http://perthfire.com/apparatus.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I will say this about the Meyer....and believe me...I am a Boss guy
Al, the our owner and my boss, used the same plow on his truck here last year....and beat the heck out of it...no problems at all. He loves the trip edge.. And the center rubber piece,as bad as it looks is very tough. We set the plow down in scoop and it rested on just the center piece....and it held the weight of the plow easy...didnt even move. They are expensive,heavy and a real pain to pack up for shipping, but I think its a good plow. They may be on to something with the Monarch pump as well...but time will tell on that


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

BKFC255;1083671 said:


> I would go with a fisher or western for the ground clearence. we have a myer on ours and we take of the mount every year just for that reason. It was though state contract. Our neighbouring dept has the fisher and had a custom mount made for the winch that use the fisher push plates. here is a link to the pic of the truck scroll about half way down truck 12-4-1
> 
> http://perthfire.com/apparatus.html


are those rims really necessary on a fire truck?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet truck, absolutely wrong plow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1083638 said:


> i think that the cra nk trailer jack on it to hold up the plow is kinda funny, got to love myers


Sometimes simple is better. I'm going to disagree with everyone and say that plow looks like it's made pretty well. Maybe they turned the corner on improving their plows? ( coming from a Boss guy as well!  )


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

that just looks ridiculous


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jim, is there something in the water there? because people actually want meyers for their trucks???


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

the plow is actually built pretty well, the only thing i cant get over is that rubber flap! lol. when the plow is in v position, the rubber does not touch the ground and you'll end up leaving a trail.

heres a setup my local ford dealer had put together:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The only thing I like about Meyer is that they make a V plow specificaly for 1/2 ton trucks. I would never buy one. But if another company ever came out with a plow like it I would be very interested.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

They should repaint that truck to busted 8 way to much plow. The front tires look like there rudding and add water weight to that truck its a joke. 

Our station has a 95 reg cab reading tool box 2500 v12 cummins and event they went with a 7.5 western and that truck is pretty much empty all year long.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1084060 said:


> Our station has a 95 reg cab reading tool box 2500 v12 cummins and event they went with a 7.5 western and that truck is pretty much empty all year long.


Is it a V12 or a 12 Valve?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

doesnt boss make a 7.5' v plow for 1/2 ton trucks?? and now they have the 6.5' vxt as well.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think that those are really nice plows. I saw a couple of them at the big E a few weeks ago-and the meyer products look a lot better now than they have in a while. I would seriously consider one of those for my next purchase-I'm not too worried about the rubber flap, most areas that I need to plow aren't perfectly flat anyway, so the plow will always miss a little bit. Also, with the formed edges, if you crack one off, it is extremely costly to fix an otherwise perfect cutting edge. Happened to my neighbors X blade V. 

I would be nervous putting a Boss plow on my truck for fear of it not tripping when it needs to. Never likely the idea of a full trip v. I also like the idea of dual action cylinders.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1084071 said:


> doesnt boss make a 7.5' v plow for 1/2 ton trucks?? and now they have the 6.5' vxt as well.


Boss makes a 7.5' V but it weighs 700lb so it's a little heavy for a 1/2 ton IMO.

Meyer 7.5' V - 582lb
Fisher 7.5' V - 821lb
Western 7.5' V - 827lb
Boss 7.5' V - 700lb


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i see, didnt figure to check the weights, as i wouldnt think a 7.5 is wide enough to clear for a 3/4 ton and up.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1084084 said:


> i see, didnt figure to check the weights, as i wouldnt think a 7.5 is wide enough to clear for a 3/4 ton and up.


Exactly, it's realy dumb to make a 7.5' plow that is to heavy for a 1/2 ton truck IMO.


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1083720 said:


> are those rims really necessary on a fire truck?


Just another great example of government spending


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the new meyer V's at a ocal fair this past weekend and they are definitely a well built unit. I was pretty impressed by them but still have a hard time considering one. Now a snowdogg on the other hand....


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

mercer_me;1084064 said:


> Is it a V12 or a 12 Valve?


12 valve....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1083366 said:


> maybe i'm the only one, that h1 just doesn't look that cool to me....and the meyer just makes it worse :laughing:
> 
> What else do ya have kickin' around jim for new pics of projects! :d


totally agree


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1084084 said:


> i see, didnt figure to check the weights, as i wouldnt think a 7.5 is wide enough to clear for a 3/4 ton and up.


It is, until you angle or V it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

since when does a fire department plow snow? thats a bunch of bull ****, dispatch a state plow theyre just driving around in circles anyway plowing asphalt.


back in the daywe had maybe 3 trucks, people had to drive thru snow, its winter for crying out loud, my mom was a single parent and not once did she say its too bad to go anywhere,

put her in a kingswood estate and there was no stopping her, drifts ? hell no she would let her 454 eat when she seen them.

nowadays its all about spending what ya can, i am sick of it myself


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

> IPLOWSNO since when does a fire department plow snow? thats a bunch of bull ****, dispatch a state plow theyre just driving around in circles anyway plowing asphalt.
> 
> back in the daywe had maybe 3 trucks, people had to drive thru snow, its winter for crying out loud, my mom was a single parent and not once did she say its too bad to go anywhere,
> 
> ...


What if there was a fire up at the top of a steep driveway? What if an elderly person had a heart attack during a snowstorm? Should we wait for a state plow? I have an elderly couple on my route that would not have their driveway cleared if I didn't do it for free. What if there was a foot of snow and a huge berm and then there was a health issue?

That is why fire departments in my area generally have one truck with a plow. (and there are many that are more rural than I)

Also, how would the cost of clearing the fire dept parking lot compare to the costs of installing a plow and having a volunteer plow?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

jb1390;1084459 said:


> What if there was a fire up at the top of a steep driveway? What if an elderly person had a heart attack during a snowstorm? Should we wait for a state plow? I have an elderly couple on my route that would not have their driveway cleared if I didn't do it for free. What if there was a foot of snow and a huge berm and then there was a health issue?
> 
> That is why fire departments in my area generally have one truck with a plow. (and there are many that are more rural than I)
> 
> Also, how would the cost of clearing the fire dept parking lot compare to the costs of installing a plow and having a volunteer plow?


Would the volly squad have someone sitting in the dept plow truck everytime it snows? I doubt it, so you will probably wait the same amount of time for the driver to get there and get to your scene and plow out the driveway as you would for the town/city/county/state to get there. I would hope if you plowed out a driveway a proper fee would be added to the transport bill.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

All valid pints BUT

A Hummer H1???? Please that's a little excessive.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

To each his own i guess.... Jim is the one who paid that bill. However, people will know who that is driving down the road......congrats bud


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

its a brush truck i dont see what the big deal is? they had the truck and wanted to put a plow on it. what if theres a fire at a transfer station and the access road has like 12' of snow on it, hence the reason why they have trucks for response out in the brush.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Only thing about putting a plow mount on a vol truck is they don't care if they smash the mount into a rock or tree stump. At my station its on our squad (just a truck for man power dose not go off the road for brush calls), there is only a few people allowed to drive it while the plow is on there.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Do they get anything near 4 feet of drifted snow in Virginia anyhow? 'Round here if snow is drifted and/or consolidated for more than a couple weeks one is not going to have an easy time moving it with anything short of heavy equipment. That being said Lake Placid fire dept. has a late model 1 ton d.r.w. Chevy w/ a Western V. It isn't their brush truck though, they have an F-550 for that.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If they need a brush truck there are plenty more options then a hummer H1. Talk about an expensive dog of a truck.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well its VA so I would think its a beat military truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another good point, and a way to save $$$


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

What money they saved on the truck they spent on the plow!


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I was thinking of getting the Meyers 7.5 V-Plow for my H2, anyone using one?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I think a used Mil HUMVEE would make a great plow vehicle.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

maybe it isnt in service any longer as a brush truck......maybe its a private owner now........ further more who really gives a ^%$ 





















































:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

It IS and old Military hummer....diesel and all, and it is still in service. From what I understand it was donated to the dept by someone.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Our Fire Dept. has an old Chev 1/2 ton pick up with a plow. They have had it since new. It plows all the stations in our area. They do a great job and have really looked after the truck. Biggest thing that bothers me is they put the plow on the day before the first snowfall and leave it on until the end of winter.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

doesn't matter if it was donated, still cost too much there are way better trucks out there and its an exspensive truck period. i don't like paying for other peoples perks imo


i think all federal state authority vehicles should be bare bones regardless of who drives it . don't care sweat like the rest of us imo.


----------



## MiSnowRemoval (Aug 27, 2009)

*Great Idea for old Millitary Vehicles*

I think there should be some sort of a Government program where some of the older, yet still in operation Hummers are donated to different local police and fire departments for use of different emergency situations. This would be a great way to get more use out of these vehicles. Just a thought. Adding a plow for use to clear local department parking lots is a great idea as well. The only cost is upkeep and buying the plow of course.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Some of you guys need to calm down. To the poster above me I agre 1000000000% !! If the military donated or even SOLD their older trucks to the forestry dept. there would be MILLIONS saved. 

All our leaders are full of political BS and don't give a [email protected] This is why the country is the way it is. If they got actual businessmen to make decisions we wouldn't have a few trillion dollar deficit right now.

Things will never change in the country. Nobody bothers to speak out or challenge what is said.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

EGLC;1085825 said:


> Some of you guys need to calm down. To the poster above me I agre 1000000000% !! If the military donated or even SOLD their older trucks to the forestry dept. there would be MILLIONS saved.
> 
> All our leaders are full of political BS and don't give a [email protected] This is why the country is the way it is. If they got actual businessmen to make decisions we wouldn't have a few trillion dollar deficit right now.
> 
> Things will never change in the country. Nobody bothers to speak out or challenge what is said.


Or if they made it easier for the general public to get hands on some stuff from them it would be nice. There are plenty of nice "plow worthy" truck in the military.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That Kubota with the boss plow and the sander looks pretty sweet. Those little side by sides would be awesome for sidewalks and small driveways.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine


----------

